# Promaster Professional XC528C Carbon opinions?



## gshocked (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi,

I was hoping to get some advice on a Professional XC528C Carbon?
Has anyone used this tripod or does anyone have any opinion about this brand?
It seems like a sturdy tripod. I want a good/sturdy tripod it can used when traveling.
The camera I have is a 5D mk III, 24-105 f4 IS and 70-200 f2.8 IS.

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Professional XC528C Carbon view?*

Apparently, its a Promaster.
Realize that Promaster does not make anything. They subcontract to some other manufacturer. This means that in a couple of years when it needs a replacement part, you are probably not going to be able to find one.

I have found a few Promaster lenses made by Sigma or Tamron in with used cameras. Can you get parts? No Way. Will Sigma or Tamron repair it - No Way.

You probably do not want a 5 section tripod either, far too many parts to break, and the legs will be weak and flex. Each joint is a place looking for a failure to happen. Go for 3 sections or 4 if you need the height. I also do not expect a quality head that uses AS compatible QR plates on this unit. 
I expect that someone can suggest a better tripod and head in that general price range that will have spare parts 5 years from now.

I'd recommend buying a tripod from a real manufacturer that will have service and spare parts in the US.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane Photography,

Thanks for the view. The price is appealing to me at 350ish for a carbon tripod.
I was thinking the same about parts and since I'm in Australia there is only one camera store near by the sell this.
I'm also concerned that I've found no reviews on it anywhere - especially on YouTube.

If anyone else has purchased this, please reply to this post.

Thanks


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2014)

Dealers sell Pro Master because there is a huge markup. Their products are subcontracted to the cheapest Chinese bidder, and that may change from year to year.

Generally, you will get better quality by purchasing the tripod legs and head separately. A reasonably good pair of legs can be had for $200-$300, but good heads start around $500.

Obviously, you are going to compromise, but go for a good head first and a reasonable set of legs. The legs can be upgraded when you are ready. A poor quality head will make life difficult for you every time you use it. Induro makes good carbon legs for a bit lower price, but don't be afraid to buy used Aluminum but pro quality legs that are from Bogen / Manfrotto. They are often $25 in the US on Craigslist. Get a head with a Arca Swiss compatible QR plate, they are the standard for pro photographers. Manfrotto is now making them available, and you can adapt Manfrotto plates to AS.

Someone from Australia needs to speak up.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Get a head with a Arca Swiss compatible QR plate, they are the standard for pro photographers. Manfrotto is now making them available, and you can adapt Manfrotto plates to AS.



Agree about getting an Arca-type head. But...IMO, Manfrotto has blown it with their 'Arca Swiss compatibility'. Their plates are AS compatible, and will work in other makers' clamps (Kirk, RRS, Wimberley, Markins, etc.). However, Manfrotto's clamps only accept _their_ "AS" plates, which defeats the purpose of the AS system (i.e., you can use Wimberley plates, Kirk L-brackets, an RRS macro rail, etc., all with the same clamp).


----------



## Eldar (Jan 8, 2014)

I have posted on a lot of these tripod, head, ... threads. My best advice is to really think through if you are going to use it. And if the answer is yes, make sure you buy one that gives you some satisfaction when you use it. I have bought far too many poor tripods in the past, because I didm´t firmly believe that the expensive stuff was worth it. After countless iterations I now have what I believe is the best the market can offer. (But it does not come for free).

My sister has just turned into a hyper enthusiastic photographer (at 55!). She has a 6D body, the 24-105 kit lens and a 100mm f2.8L IS macro. She bought the Benro C2682TV2 tripod. It is a fair quality carbon tripod, with a fairly good AS compatible ball head. Price for the combo is about $450. It packs very compact, one of the legs and the center column can turn into a monopod and it is an OK starting point. If you want the real thing, it will cost you a lot more, it will most likely not have a center column, it will be taller and it will be bigger and heavier. But the Benro can still be kept as a very handy travel tripod.


----------



## gshocked (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your reply. At the end of the day I do want a quality tripod. I did the same and purchased a entry level Manfrotto 7302yb and I've out grown it. My gear is heavier and I want a tripod that feels solid and (not that I do) can throw around or can get a few knocks. I tried the promaster again and I don't know if I like the locking system of the legs and it did have the same feel as a 3 legged thing carbon tripod or even a Manfrotto one.


----------



## Eldar (Jan 13, 2014)

gshocked said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. At the end of the day I do want a quality tripod. I did the same and purchased a entry level Manfrotto 7302yb and I've out grown it. My gear is heavier and I want a tripod that feels solid and (not that I do) can throw around or can get a few knocks. I tried the promaster again and I don't know if I like the locking system of the legs and it did have the same feel as a 3 legged thing carbon tripod or even a Manfrotto one.


Save up for the Really Right Stuff (www.reallyrightstuff.com). It is expensive, but the quality on their tripods, ballheads and all the other accessories is fantastic and it will last a life time. Gitzo tripods are also very good, but their heads are Really Crap.


----------

